# Omnia 7 kaufen?



## jensi251 (1. Juli 2011)

Hallo,
derzeit gibt es das Omnia 7 bei MM für 230€. Eigentlich wollte ich mir das Ace holen, aber für 230€ nehme ich dann glaube ich lieber das Omnia-
Da überlege ich mir natürlich, ob ich es mir kaufen sollte.
Kann jemand vielleicht von seinen eigenen Erfahrungen berichten? Was würdet ihr euch für diesen Preis kaufen?


----------



## Ezio (1. Juli 2011)

P/L ist sehr gut. Wenn dir WP7 gefällt, greif zu!


----------



## PommesmannXXL (1. Juli 2011)

Meine Schwester hat das. Bildschirm und Bestriebssystem sind absolut top. Kannst also zugreifen


----------



## jensi251 (1. Juli 2011)

Danke.
Ich finde WP7 eigentlich ganz gut. Ist bestimmt auch gewöhnungssache.


----------



## mempi (1. Juli 2011)

Lohnt sich auf jeden Fall. Es hat ein super Display, das arbeiten damit macht Spaß - und geht flott von der Hand. Und mittlerweile hat man auch eine geniale Auswahl auf dem Marketplace was die Apps angeht.

Und WP7 hat bei mir einen super Eindruck hinterlassen, und mittlerweile sogar in den Geschäftsalltag super hineinpasst.


----------



## jensi251 (1. Juli 2011)

Danke für deine Antwort.


----------



## Ahab (1. Juli 2011)

Ich habe seit kurzem auch (ein Mozart mit) Windows Phone. Ich finde das OS super und würde es durchaus weiterempfehlen.

Allerdings sollte man sich der diversen Unzulänglichkeiten von WP7 bewusst sein! Wenn du die gleichen Funktionalitäten wie bei Android erwartest, wirst du eine kalte Dusche kassieren. Die wichtigsten liste ich dir mal auf: 

- kein FTP für Bluetooth
- kein Festplattenmodus ("Handy = USB-Stick")
- Datenzugriff ausschließlich via MS Zune
- Datenübertragung für Office-Dateien, PDFs u.ä. nur via Skydrive, Office 365, oder E-Mail
- keine eigenen Klingeltöne (kommt aber mit Mango im Herbst)

Mehr fällt mir jetzt nicht ein.  

Wenn dich das alles nicht stört und dir das Metro UI genauso gut gefällt, wie mir, dann solltest du sehr glücklich werden.


----------



## jensi251 (1. Juli 2011)

Danke dafür.
Eigentlich hält mich das alles nicht vom Kauf ab


----------



## Ahab (1. Juli 2011)

Na dann hau rein!  Es macht echt Spaß.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (1. Juli 2011)

Hehe genau bei dem Angebot hab ich zugeschlagen, für 230€ gibts galube ich nichts besseres, das Display ist echt genial, die Kamera ist auch sehr gut und der Appmarkt ist eigentlich auch (für mich) ausreichend.
Aber warum kostet Angry Birds Geld?! im AndroidMarket wars doch umsonst??


----------



## jensi251 (1. Juli 2011)

Omnia-7-Schnäppchen
Das gab es letzte Woche für 179@€ ohne Vertrag bei T-mobile.
Hätte ich das damals gewusst.


----------



## Ahab (1. Juli 2011)

Naja najaaa... Nicht weinen. So hast du es wenigstens ohne Branding.  Oder kommt das von MM auch von T-Mobile?

Außerdem steht in dem Posting, dass es das Omnia in Verbindung mit Prepaid Karten gab. Daher könnte ich mir auch vorstellen, dass die Rosanen mal eben noch nen Simlock reingeschlenzt haben. Das Omnia kostet bei T-Mobile schließlich völlig weltfremde 599€. Man belehre mich in der Hinsicht bitte eines Besseren, ich weiß es nicht genau.


----------



## jensi251 (1. Juli 2011)

Jap ist auch ohne Branding
Trotzdem soll es Sim Lock frei gewesen sein.


----------



## skyw8lk3r (1. Juli 2011)

Bei ebay gibt es das lg optimus 7 für knapp 165 €, ansich doch auch ganz interessant.

Die nehmen sich doch eigendlich alle nicht viel die ganzen wp7 handys


----------



## jensi251 (2. Juli 2011)

stimmt schon, aber lieber für 220€ dann das Samsung.


----------



## skyw8lk3r (4. Juli 2011)

Ja kann ich verstehen, hab dann mal bei inside-handy.de verglichen und da hat das omnia schon paar vorteile

Ich glaub einmal der etwas größerer display und 16,7 millionen farben


----------



## jensi251 (4. Juli 2011)

Werde es mir morgen kaufen. 
Oder gibt es noch Einwände?

Wie sind eigentlich die zahlmöglichkeiten bei Zune für Musik und apps?

Edit: Habe es jetzt beim MM gekauft. Angebot war eigentlich schon abgelaufen, habe es aber trotzdem noch für 229€ bekommen.


----------



## jensi251 (6. Juli 2011)

Wie sind denn nun die Bezahlmöglichkeiten im Marketplace bzw. bei Zune?


Mit dem Omnia bin ich bis jetzt sehr zufrieden.


----------

